# Mini Season



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

It aint a fishing report but it's out of a microskiff!!

Only 2 of us diving and we were in Biscayne National Park "waters" so the limit is 6/person. Burned about 5-6 gallons of gas  and filled up the cooler!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

friggin sweet man!!!!


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Yummmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

An interesting story...As I was pulling my dad looking for some lobsters, a nice boat comes hauling butt passed us than makes a sharp u-turn and starts coming towards us and puts a dive flag up. I'm thinkin what is this idiot doing!! As he gets closer he waves as if he was a cop, so I stopped and he came up and said he was with the FWC and had some reporters on board that wanted to take pictures of us catching lobsters. Unfortunetly it isn't that easy and I said we had just passed a spot with a bunch of small ones but they werent interested in that so they took some pictures of us diving.

Checked the miami herald web-site and they had a story and video, first thing I noticed is it was the guys that had came up to me. After 2 minutes of video and people violating the law, I figured we just weren't that interesting....but at the very end of the video I did get a couple seconds of glory!!!!

http://www.miamiherald.com/627/story/624021.html


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

what time is dinner?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> what time is dinner?



make sure U invite me!


----------



## jwlodar1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice. How do you find them?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How do you find what? Marine Patrol, News reporters, Lobsters?

...just teasing, take a look here:

< http://www.ehow.com/how_2203635_catch-spiny-lobster-florida-keys.html >

< http://www.divesports.com/Catching-Caribbean-Spiny-Lobster-a/172.htm >


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

> Nice.  How do you find them?


What Brett said....

In south florida you can pretty much go out on any weekend and look for boats with dive flags up and start a couple hundred yards away. If your free diving, which is what I do, you'll be in shallow water. What alot of people do is pull a diver around on a ski rope till you see a hole with lobsters in it. Before doing any diving I would highly suggest reading up on all the regulations for your area before going, having a dive flag up during lobster season is basically like having up a sign "FWC PLEASE COME CHECK MY BOAT"


----------

